# Boring stock radio question



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

If you use the thumb wheel all it does is change tracks on a CD, change files on a flash drive, and scroll through the favorites on everything else.

You'll have to save your favorite XM stations, in order, to be able to scroll through them with the thumb wheel. It doesn't matter if the favorites are AM, FM or XM. It's not like an aftermarket unit or units from the past, where the favorites were dictated by what band the radio was on (FM or AM). The favorites in the Cruze can be set to any band.

I.E., I can set the first one for 98.5 FM, the second for 1300 AM, and the third for "Today's Hits" on XM Radio.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So you cant simply switch xm channels through the steering wheel controls?! You have to make xm channels your favorites to be able to switch amongst them?


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So you cant simply switch xm channels through the steering wheel controls?! You have to make xm channels your favorites to be able to switch amongst them?


Yep. You have to set everything to favorites if you want to use the thumb wheel when using AM, FM or XM. There's no "scan" or "seek" on the steering wheel.


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. It will be OK for us, my wife won't subscribe to it anyways, still pretty irritating to me. Wife is very happy to have RDS. My "stupid" 2005 Colorado truck has it. Her previous car, a 2009 Buick LaCrosse did NOT have it, had just the normal radio, not the upgrade radio, no RDS, she was pist about my Chevy truck having it and not her new new Buick.
She hasn't noticed or comment that the thumb switch doesn't actually scan through channels. Just can't have everything on GM, can ya.......


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know this is a random question but, does the Cruze radio have the "scan" feature/button for AM/FM? Most older cars radios have it and some newer cars (like my wifes 2012 civic, my in-laws prius) still come with a "scan" button to use when listening to regular FM/AM radio. I haven't noticed a "scan" button on the Cruze and wanted to know if it even has the ability of AM/FM scan like in older cars? 

I ask b/c the AM/FM scan feature is good to find stations that come in clearly where you might happen to be traveling whether for a vacation, leisure or a business trip. Whether you're in Myrtle Beach, SC or in the small town of Philippi, WV; having the ability to hit the scan button so that the radio does the work of finding the clear or not so clear local AM/FM stations instead of the driver having to manually do it and be distracted by having to take his eyes and attention off the road, is a good thing and would be silly if the Cruze doesn't retain this simple radio feature.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Press and hold the forward or backward buttons for a second a the scan function kicks in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze has a scan feature on the center console radio controls. It also has a feature to find the six strongest stations. GM calls it AutoStore and instructions for using it are on page 7-13 of the 2012 Owners' manual. The Cruze also has an RDS filter (Category Lists page 7-12) to allow you to filter out stations that use RDS to identify the type of music they broadcast during scanning. I've never used either of these features so I don't know how well they work or if they even work together.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> The Cruze has a scan feature on the center console radio controls. It also has a feature to find the six strongest stations. GM calls it AutoStore and instructions for using it are on page 7-13 of the 2012 Owners' manual. The Cruze also has an RDS filter (Category Lists page 7-12) to allow you to filter out stations that use RDS to identify the type of music they broadcast during scanning. I've never used either of these features so I don't know how well they work or if they even work together.


Now is this Scan feature you speak of on the center console, simply the two separate arrow ( << >>) buttons that I can push to "seek" through the AM/FM radio stations one at a time if I press these buttons down? What button is it exactly that can be pushed that will start scanning/seeking the radio station and will keep scanning until I press the same button to stop the scan/seek? 

Yeah, autostore is cool but its not the old radio scan/seek that I'm speaking of, although the autostore feature could possibly eliminate the need for a true scan button which might explain why the Cruze doesnt have a 1 true radio stations seek/scan button. If in fact that holds to be true.

Simply put, all i want to know is, does the cruze radio have a true single "scan" button that can be pushed once to scan through AM/FM radio stations and then be pushed again to stop the radio scan?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Look in the manual in section 7-11. It explains the search/scan feature as well as the features obermd was talking about.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Simply put, all i want to know is, does the cruze radio have a true single "scan" button that can be pushed once to scan through AM/FM radio stations and then be pushed again to stop the radio scan?



I tried holding the scan button down until the scan started. It never stopped. The press once to go to the next station works.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> I tried holding the scan button down until the scan started. It never stopped. The press once to go to the next station works.


So when you held the scan button down it started the radio scan but never stopped on the various stations?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So when you held the scan button down it started the radio scan but never stopped on the various stations?


Correct. If I just press the scan button and release it scans to the next station. When I held it down until it started scanning it just kept scanning through the dial. I had to press the scan button again to stop the scan.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> Correct. If I just press the scan button and release it scans to the next station. When I held it down until it started scanning it just kept scanning through the dial. I had to press the scan button again to stop the scan.


Thats kinda strange! I wonder if when scanning, the radio is made to only stop on the stations that come in clearly or have a certain frequency to them? However, Im sure when ive used radio scan before, its landed on some static-y stations. 

If what happened to you when you tried to scan by holding down the button and it just kept scanning but never stopping on stations along the way like the usual way radio scan works, (obviously only to stop scanning when you press the scan button again) then I don't see the point in having radio "scan/seek" in the Cruze because it obviously doesn't work right and defeats this whole hands free and making things easier so that you can keep your eyes and attention on the road and not have to be reaching for the radio interface controls!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey members, I was wondering if only the LTZ Cruze models come with the radio controls with all those extra buttons (center circle area) like in these picture?... http://onsurga.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/2012-Chevrolet-Cruze-Interior-Pictures.jpg , https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...iBBgwOzJvbwl-f8YfyKKiSklA0z2k-YCe6qDBQIZqCaQE

What makes the LTZ so special that it gets all these extra radio buttons? Do any of the other Cruze trim levels get this radio control set up? Does getting this specific radio buttons set up depend on if you get the full tech package in the LTZ models? 

If I get the fully loaded tech and safety package in a 2013 1LT will it come with this radio set up or the regular one like this?... http://image.motortrend.com/f/roadt...90139+h499/2012-Chevrolet-Cruze-Eco-radio.jpg . Are the 2013 LTZ's still coming with the extra multi button radios?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey members, I was wondering if only the LTZ Cruze models come with the radio controls with all those extra buttons (center circle area) like in these picture?... http://onsurga.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/2012-Chevrolet-Cruze-Interior-Pictures.jpg , https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...iBBgwOzJvbwl-f8YfyKKiSklA0z2k-YCe6qDBQIZqCaQE
> 
> What makes the LTZ so special that it gets all these extra radio buttons? Do any of the other Cruze trim levels get this radio control set up? Does getting this specific radio buttons set up depend on if you get the full tech package in the LTZ models?
> 
> If I get the fully loaded tech and safety package in a 2013 1LT will it come with this radio set up or the regular one like this?... http://image.motortrend.com/f/roadt...90139+h499/2012-Chevrolet-Cruze-Eco-radio.jpg . Are the 2013 LTZ's still coming with the extra multi button radios?


It's the optional audio system that's come with navigation. So as long as you order nav your Cruze will have the all those extra buttons.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> It's the optional audio system that's come with navigation. So as long as you order nav your Cruze will have the all those extra buttons.


Well after looking at quite a few pictures of 2012/2013 Cruzes, it looks like only the 2LT and LTZ Cruze models with nav get the radio controls with all those extra center buttons. All pictures of fully loaded 1LT's with nav and every other safety/tech option still show only having the regular radio buttons/controls. Same for the 2013 Eco's that have the nav. Oh well I guess. But out of curiosity what do all those little extra buttons do? Or are they dummy buttons?


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

The extra buttons are used during nav mode. In this mode, you use the smaller buttons to select a point on the map to navigate to it. That's my limited experience with those smaller buttons so far...


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Well after looking at quite a few pictures of 2012/2013 Cruzes, it looks like only the 2LT and LTZ Cruze models with nav get the radio controls with all those extra center buttons. All pictures of fully loaded 1LT's with nav and every other safety/tech option still show only having the regular radio buttons/controls. Same for the 2013 Eco's that have the nav. Oh well I guess. But out of curiosity what do all those little extra buttons do? Or are they dummy buttons?


Those buttons are used for the nav.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! Its too bad that only the 2LT and LTZ get these buttons! Anyway that this interface wold work in a 1LT with nav?


----------

